
Project Rider – A C# IDE - ingve
http://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2016/01/13/project-rider-a-csharp-ide/
======
danielcarvalho
JetBrains is deadly. IntelliJ IDEA is simply the best tool I've ever used for
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, and PostgreSQL. Incredibly intuitive and it does
it all. It's what Photoshop is for designers.

This immediately gets me stoked for doing my Unity C# development with this.

* Edit. Initially thought this was an entirely new IDE, and not just a plugin. Less excited, but certainly worth a look.

~~~
gelasio
I've tried all of JetBrains tools over and over throughout the years since I
keep hearing about how much some people like their stuff - but every single
time I am disappointed at how over-engineered everything they do seems to be.
Furthermore, their cross platform tools like IntelliJ IDEA always wreak of
badly emulated native components that don't look or behave the way that they
should on any OS.

So for me - Visual Studio 2015 is the best tool I've ever used for HTML/CSS/JS
(and Node.js and C#). It simply outshines everything else I've tried. I guess
if I was forced to use an OS X or Linux desktop, I'd resign myself to using
JetBrains tools because they probably are the best thing you can find outside
of Windows...but as someone who prefers Windows and who wants native Windows
apps that behave idiomatically instead of just fulfilling the lowest common
denominator - VS can't be beat IMO.

~~~
danielcarvalho
I've had literally the opposite experience. Everything I seemed to need,
IntelliJ IDEA magically had. I just ended up uninstalling things like pgAdmin,
for example, since IntelliJ IDEA is just far superior at doing the same thing,
and it's just right there where you code. Convenient. Usually it started out
as, "I wonder if it can..." and then quickly find the feature that just does
what I want.

Even as a Windows user myself, I can't quite articulate what has always
bothered me about Visual Studio in general over the years. It seems to have
it's own language, terminology, and way of doing things that you have to buy
into. And I really don't like that. Let me pick a folder, have that be my
project, and edit text really clever like. That's what I want.

~~~
dsp1234
_like pgAdmin, for example, since IntelliJ IDEA is just far superior at doing
the same thing, and it 's just right there where you code._

You don't mention the two things together, but VS has the server explorer
which you can use to hook in to a database and do administrative tasks (both
design and data viewing)

~~~
gelasio
Also pgAdmin is about as feature-ful as Notepad is so it's not hard to do
something a little better.

Besides server explorer, VS also has SSDT (SQL Server Data Tools) obviously
only for SQL Server, but I've never seen anything even in the same league as
SSDT for any open source database.

------
sjclemmy
This will have to be very good to be better than Visual Studio on Windows.
I've used Visual Studio 2013 a fair bit in the last 12 months and it's a
fantastic IDE. Microsoft are also developing their cross-platform offering
Visual Studio Code, which is a nice text editor and I imagine it's just going
to get better.

I am using another JetBrains product, PHPStorm, on the Mac at the moment for
some Front End Dev, which is another IntelliJ based product. This has recently
become quite sluggish and is starting to annoy me, after all, who wants the
tool to get in the way of the work. I hope this gets sorted soon.

That said, I think JetBrains do a great job focusing on develop tools and I've
used their dotPeek product to untangle the mess left by the absence of release
control in a recent contract.

~~~
louthy
> This will have to be very good to be better than Visual Studio on Windows.

Really? I feel MS has really dropped the ball with VS. VS2013 was OK, but not
great. A lot of random lock-ups in really annoying situations where you can't
even fathom why (like opening a text file). VS 2015 is actually awful - it
wasn't until Update 1 that typing this (below) in C# would pop-up an on screen
exception dialog:

    
    
        class Foo : Bar
        {
            public Foo()
               :
    

Pressing enter after the colon would throw the exception consistently. How on
earth was that missed in testing? This is such a common C# pattern for
invoking the base or this constructor.

I often find myself staring at the screen, saying in my head 'What the hell
are you doing now!'. The new DNX project system is unusably slow (compiling)
and the tooling for it is non-existent. And for me it still crashes all of the
time. Other devs on my team are having similar problems.

TFS and TFS explorer is a total joke. The 'offline mode' is slower than online
mode, and also causes crashes. If I lose my VPN connection then I have to
shutdown VS and restart before TFS will reconnect again (this has been an
issue for every version of VS I've used). Luckily we're moving away from that
travesty of a system to git very soon (the VS git integration is actually
pretty good).

I used to feel that VS was a really solid piece of tooling, and I agreed with
your sentiment that I quoted. I don't any more. I will check this out, and if
it works then I'll happily drop VS, two years ago I couldn't ever imagine
myself saying that.

Competition can only be a good thing here.

~~~
arethuza
"TFS and TFS explorer is a total joke."

I've been rather pleasantly surprised at how much support MS are giving git
and github - they offer git hosting on Visual Studio Online and the Azure
documentation is in github.

Edit: Added pleasantly! :-)

------
jsingleton
I'm unreasonably excited by this news. ReSharper is already an amazing tool
and I'm sure JetBrains can do so much more with complete control over the
whole IDE than with a plugin.

I've not been very impressed with Visual Studio 2015 so far. I particularly
don't like being forced to sign in to what should be an offline piece of
software. Also, be careful installing it on an existing system as it will mess
up your settings. I'm sticking with VS 12/13 and ReSharper for now but if
Rider looks good then I could be tempted to switch.

Android Studio is great and switching from Eclipse to IntelliJ was a good move
by Google. Being able to do cross-platform development with .NET on a first
class IDE is an alluring proposition. I doubt VS will ever be ported to Mac or
Linux despite CoreCLR as it relies heavily on WPF which is tied to the Windows
graphics system.

I assume Project Rider is just a code name. I wonder what the final product
will be called. IntelliSharp?

~~~
jbigelow76

        >I particularly don't like being forced to sign in to what should be an offline piece of software.
    

With JetBrains moving to a subscription model for their software won't you end
up with the same problem?

~~~
jsingleton
I hope this isn't the case. The last time I purchased ReSharper it was a one
off payment. IIRC you got a year of upgrades included but if you wanted the
newer versions after that then you needed to keep paying a subscription
renewal fee. However, it wouldn't stop working after that time. You still kept
what you paid for.

I just had a quick glance at the ReSharper page [0] and it appears that they
still use the same model. They also offer monthly subscriptions but say that
"12 months of uninterrupted subscription payments qualify you for receiving a
perpetual fallback license.". BTW the cookie law notice on that page is one of
the best I've seen :).

I've used pretty much every version of Visual Studio and 2015 is the first to
have issues with licensing. I originally signed in with my MSDN account to
activate it (fair enough) and then signed out. Now it tells me that my license
has "gone stale" and I can't use it until I sign in again. There is an option
to enter a product key but MSDN tells me:

    
    
        A product key is not offered with this edition of Visual Studio. 
        To unlock the product, you must sign in using the login associated 
        with your active Visual Studio subscription. By signing in, your 
        IDE settings will sync across devices, and you can connect to 
        online developer services.
    

My old versions of VS are still licensed with a key and work fine. It makes me
worry whether I will still be able to use VS 2015 when my subscription
expires. Maybe it's worth exploring the free community versions. I believe
that they no longer have the limitations on plugins that they use to have. I
don't mind paying for things but the time and cognitive overhead dwarfs the
financial cost.

[0]
[https://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/buy](https://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/buy)

~~~
chadgeidel
Huh, I thought you could use a product key with all versions. Learn something
every day I guess. I personally sign in, but I've seen the option.

------
erostrate
JetBrains products are very powerful, well designed, customizable, and overall
awesome in my experience (ReSharper and PyCharm). Looking forward to this! And
really hoping they will have a free edition, although I doubt it.

~~~
realharo
CLion isn't all that great. It still has major issues analyzing a lot of C++
code (false positive red squiggly lines everywhere), almost 1.5 years after
the initial annoncement.

Although C# should be a much easier language to deal with, so this one might
turn out better.

~~~
taspeotis
ReSharper C++ (why they didn't call it RePlusPlus I'll never know) is also
sorely lacking in basic functionality. Compared to opening a C# project with
R#, opening a C++ project with R#++ and none of the refactoring keyboard
shortcuts work ... Visual Studio just feels dead.

(I love my ReSharper Ultimate license, and R#++ helps to fill in a lot of
Visual Studio's blanks as far as C++ goes, but really it needs to spend
another six months incubating.)

~~~
kmch
You should try Visual Assist
([http://wholetomato.com/](http://wholetomato.com/)) in case you haven't heard
of it.

------
admnor
Finally, a proper C# IDE on not-Windows. I've been working with ASP.NET 5 on
Linux for the last year and Sublime, Atom, VSCode, etc. are all painful.
Sublime is surely dead, and anything based on Electron kills my 2-core CPU and
my battery. I was in the talk here at NDC London where they demo'd Rider, and
I can confirm that it is very fast and he showed the Mac process view and it
was barely hitting the CPU, even with a JVM and a Mono VM running. And when
it's all running on .NET Core it should be even faster.

Great days.

~~~
mariusmg
MonoDevelop is cross platform and decent.

"And when it's all running on .NET Core it should be even faster." The IDE is
written in Java and obviously runs on the JVM.

~~~
gorohoroh
Frontend is in Java (and Kotlin), indeed, as it's a part of the IntelliJ
platform. However, the backend that actually provides IDE features for C# is
written in .NET. The backend is actually the same ReSharper logic that runs in
Visual Studio but in headless mode.

~~~
winterbe
Wondering how much code in Intellij Ultimate is already written in Kotlin.
Parts of Kotlin Code in Intellij Community Edition is still kinda low:

[https://github.com/JetBrains/intellij-
community/search?l=kot...](https://github.com/JetBrains/intellij-
community/search?l=kotlin)

------
gravypod
Ever since I started reading the C# language docs I wanted to switch to it
from Java. Open sourcing some of the components of the language only pushed
that drive farther.

I'm glad to see that now a switch to C# is viable for me. I need a good IDE,
and nothing really comes close to the 'gold' standard, JetBrains products.

Bravo! Can't wait to use it.

~~~
FatalBaboon
Visual Studio is one of the best IDE out there, and it is likely to remain
better than Rider for at least a while.

It surely "comes close" ;)

~~~
alkonaut
VS is nice and powerful, but ironically it needs Resharper to match a
JetBrains IDE like IntelliJ for autocompletion/tooltips/navigation, which is
_severly_ lacking in Visual Studio. That's one objection. The other problem
with Visual Studio is that it's a beast. It takes multiple gigs of drive space
(which of course suddenly became a problem when everyone's disks shrunk from
1TB to 128GB over night a couple of years ago, at the same time VS grew to
around 15GB...). This is being worked on, but it will be a few more versions
until the installer is good, and it will never be as small as an IDE that
isn't carrying years of Windows legacy stuff. In short: VS is one of the best
IDE's out there, but it would be a lot better (At C#) if it contained
ReSharper's features and weighed in at 1/10 of its size. And that is exactly
what this looks like.

~~~
robwilliams
I've never used Resharper but Visual Studio's Intellisense is incredibly
powerful. What's lacking in its autocomplete support?

~~~
to3m
I'm not the same guy, but what I've found:

\- No substring completion (e.g., like emacs's ido-mode), no fuzzy completion
(e.g., like various JS-based editors), no acronym completion (e.g., like
emacs)

\- Navigation bar searches are shit. You have to select namespace, then class,
then symbol, and there seems to be no keyboard shortcut for any of this stuff.
It should present a list of entities in the file, display fully-qualified name
of each, and let one search that list using the search mechanisms

\- Class view searches aren't great. They solve many of the above two problems
(the full list of entity names is searched, and it finds by substring), but
the results don't update in real time

\- Very hard to find files. Say you have a massive project with loads of
solution folders and you need to find that file that's got the name
"ProductScreen" in it - well, good luck! There's something I've seen some
people do with the toolbar-based Find in Files widget, but that only searches
by prefix, which is useless, because so many projects have a mandatory prefix
on their file names

When I was a regular Visual Studio user - less Windows work of late means I've
mostly been using emacs - I used to use Visual Assist
([http://www.wholetomato.com/](http://www.wholetomato.com/)), an addin that
improves the above functionality a bit. Visual Assist's code completion is a
bit intrusive, but it does the acronym completion thing; for navigation, its
navigation bar replacement lets you search fully-qualified names by
substrings, its class view-style functionality updates the symbol list
(searched by substring) in real time, and you have something similar for
finding files as well.

All of this stuff is great for finding your way quickly around an unfamiliar
project - i.e., any project with more than 15 programmers, even after you've
been working on it for 2 years. And even when you know exactly what you want,
at least you don't have to keep typing in that stupid project-specific prefix
everywhere.

(I'm happy for the Visual Assist people that MS hasn't just copied their
functionality exactly and totally put them out of business in one go, but it
does make me a bit mistrustful of the Visual Studio UI team's judgement.)

~~~
henrikschroder
ctrl-comma, ctrl-comma, CTRL-COMMA!

It does all the searching you want for filenames and symbols, substring
searches, matching, you name it. It's fantastic, and they should highlight it
way, way more.

As for your file finding problem, I don't know why you didn't start typing in
the search field on top of the solution explorer. It filters everything in the
solution explorer, and also does substring matching.

~~~
to3m
Thanks, interesting. These both look helpful. Wonder if I've missed anything
else important.

------
dawkins
People praise IntelliJ it a lot, but my experience with Android Studio and its
slowness always reminds me that its writen in java.

I have been developing with Monodevelop the last 4 years when I switched to
mono/ubuntu and I don't see here nothing that it doesn't have already: cross
platform, excellent refactoring support, multiple targets. Maybe its because
of my particular use case but I even prefer it to Visual Studio.

~~~
yoz-y
I have had similar experience with Android Studio. I found very buggy and
confusing since it constantly switches contexts and (seemingly) randomly re-
shuffles the UI. (Building, debugging, running) I also found most of the
pictograms thoroughly unhelpful. Nevertheless IntelliJ has a very good
reputation so I suppose it is not the platform's fault.

~~~
V-2
Pictogram toolbars are an idiotic invention, but you can get rid of them
easily. Android Studio is highly customizable.

It's not perfectly stable, but out of my experience (a bit dated now I admit)
neither was Visual Studio. Eg. its infamous XAML designer is still haunting me
in my dreams.

As far as bread and butter of an IDE goes, meaning navigation, refactoring
etc. JetBrains' software, along with its derivatives (Android Studio is a
fork), is superior to VS imho.

Then again it's a bit of apples vs. oranges here, VS is more heavy-weight and
powerful, with its SQL integration and many many other features.

------
cromantin
Finally. It would be great if Unity3D add official plugin to this IDE. For now
Consulo[1] is competent alternative (build by some cool dude using IntelliJ
Community Edition).

1: [https://github.com/consulo](https://github.com/consulo)

~~~
rplnt
I believe Unity3D is working on some sort of common way for any ide/debugger
to be plugged in. With that and the deals they have with MS I don't see them
adding support for another IDE.

~~~
edgarjcfn
I do all my Unity3D development on a Mac with VSCode[1] and it's really
powerful. Includes step-debugging out-of-the box, and it's free.

[1][https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

------
chvid
A fully capable, crossplatform IDE for C# built in Java / running on the JDK.
And since it is by JetBrains it probably will be the best C#-IDE available.

Ironic but great news.

:-)

~~~
drewnoakes
The front end runs on the JVM. It interops with a C# executable in the
backend, hoisted from ReSharper.

------
SuddsMcDuff
I've been a .NET dev for over 10 years now, finally there's an alternative to
the huge, monolithic, incredibly bloated Visual Studio, which I've grown to
hate with a passion.

There have been contenders over the years, monodevelop, sharpdevelop, most
recently the OmniSharp plugin with atom.io. This is the first time I can
realistically see myself being free from VisualStudio in a professional
context.

~~~
alyx
Can you be more specific about what you hate?

I've been a .NET dev for over 10 years as well, and for all it's faults, VS is
one of the best dev environments I've ever worked in.

~~~
SuddsMcDuff
It's the incredible bloat of the thing. It's weighed down so much by features
that I do not want or need. I don't want SQL Server express & all the
associated bloat that comes with that. I don't want IIS express and all the
associated bloat that comes with that. I don't want freaking Entity Framework
and its associated GUI designers. I don't want bloody "Blend for Visual
Studio", I thought that crap was dead. I don't want TFS explorer - TFS is crap
and everyone knows it, including Microsoft. I don't need a WPF designer UI, I
don't need a WinForms designer UI. I certainly don't need a WebForms designer
UI (shudder). All I want is a text editor that lets me write & debug code.

~~~
interdrift
Altho I don't share your issues with all the 'bloating' stuff ( as others
mentioned most of them can be avoided ) , I have a growing concern for the
performance of VS while working with a bigger codebase (120+ projects) . It
gets really really slow and full of loading screens which literally block you
from doing anything. In fact you can sit there and wait 5+ minutes sometimes
just to have the IDE let you do anything. Not to mention the infinite amount
of times I've had Visual Studio close while I'm writing and it leaves my code
in an unknown state. Oh yeah, not to forget the debugger exception which
causes your debugger simply to detach even after you've spent around 5 minutes
to get to the precise location of the program. Whoa, turns out I have quite a
bit of hatred stored in me too! :D (VS2015)

~~~
s73v3r
I would have to ask why you have 120+ projects. That's likely your problem;
you're doing far too much within one solution.

~~~
lenkite
120 is not that high. If you have fine-granular modules for re-use across
multiple product lines, you need lots of projects. Yes, one can create several
solutions for each line, but many times one needs to load all the projects
especially feature teams that touch a little-bit everywhere.

------
Guillaume86
Nice to finally have some alternatives in the same "heavy weight" C# IDE
category.

Very curious about some aspects:

How do they deal with Nuget, do they have a powershell (Pash) console
integrated?

Do they plan to integrate Roslyn ("code fixes" for exemple, there would be
some overlapping in functionnaly with their code but roslyn will probably
become the "standard" to share these things)?

~~~
admnor
No, they don't plan to integrate Roslyn and they tend to get a bit cross when
people ask. They've been working on their C# code intelligence engine for 10
years in ReSharper, and it does stuff way beyond what Roslyn provides at
present. I love Roslyn, and I'm using it for code analysis stuff, but it's not
a contender for R# yet.

------
m_fayer
As a Xamarin developer, I'm really hoping that this plays well with Xamarin
and thus liberates me from having to deal with the buggy and invasive Windows
10. I'd much prefer to be on Mac but once you're used to Visual Studio,
Xamarin Studio is really a bitter pill to swallow.

Can't wait!

~~~
txdv
What is bad abotu Xamarin Studio?

~~~
JonathonW
It's gotten better (especially recently), but Xamarin Studio tends to be
pretty buggy-- I've seen basic project management tasks (like adding/moving
files) crash the IDE; I've had syntax highlighting just stop working for files
that compile fine; UI editors are slow, don't match the feature sets of the
equivalent native editors, and occasionally break backwards compatibility with
themselves (seriously; had the iOS UI editor wipe out some of its own
generated code and break my build a couple weeks ago). Again, it's nowhere
near as bad as it was about a year ago, but it's still the weak point of
Xamarin's toolset (which is, otherwise, pretty great, at least for what we're
doing with it).

------
merb
Funny I just written something to the C# IDE issue yesterday. And today they
announced the IDE.

God I'm happy. I'm using IntelliJ with Scala, Java, Python and sometimes
golang. I'm waiting for IntelliJ Rust and for the C# IDE. Promising languages
needs promising tooling. Currently this will help C# to spread around.

~~~
jinst8gmi
+1 for Rust. The Scala support was the big selling point for me with IntelliJ.

------
xiaoma
Does anyone here do C# work on a Mac outside of Unity? If so, what kind of
project is it?

~~~
pionar
Mobile work with Xamarin here. Using Xamarin Studio. Still, it's nowhere close
to the Windows experience with VS and the Xamarin tools there.

~~~
teebot
I can definitely relate to your experience. I've been a C# developer on
VS/Windows then moved to Xamarin/iOS dev on a Mac and it was ok but not
terrific.

------
sphildreth
I wonder how this compares to "Visual Studio Code" which is also cross-
platform and MIT licensed:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

~~~
edgarjcfn
I wonder how is it that people don't know about this fantastic IDE and are
talking about Project Rider as if it's the first non-windows C# IDE.

~~~
ybx
Because Visual Studio Code is more of a code/text editor than it is an IDE. It
doesn't compare to regular VS with R#.

------
jinushaun
This is exciting news. Ironically, it's almost unfathomable to imagine writing
C# code in Visual Studios without having ReSharper installed. Glad to see
ReSharper finally available cross platform!

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
What? Resharper is barely useful in Visual Studio 2015, and the memory
leak/lag/slowness/issues are tiresome. If I hadn't spent so much on Resharper
I'd uninstall it.

~~~
topbanana
Works well for me

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I have 16GB of RAM on my work machine and if I leave two instances of Visual
Studio running the machine saturates after half a day.

Plus even they admit to the slowness[0]. But regardless I bet a certain core
demographic of Resharper users are never going to admit to a problems
(slowness/lag/slow startup/RAM usage/memory leaks).

[0]
[https://confluence.jetbrains.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageI...](https://confluence.jetbrains.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=37228482)

~~~
pbz
If this new IDE (which uses the same Resharper codebase) ends up being a lot
faster than VS then we'll know where the bottleneck is.

~~~
Someone1234
Well an IDE with less features _is_ going to be faster than VS, that isn't a
question. Just see Sublime Text, insanely fast until you start adding
extensions and it gradually gets slower and slower.

But Resharper is an absolute hog. For as slow as Visual Studio can be, it
quadruples it in all categories. Just look in this thread, you can see dozens
of people saying the same thing: Resharper has massive performance problems.

~~~
alextgordon
> Well an IDE with less features is going to be faster than VS, that isn't a
> question. Just see Sublime Text, insanely fast until you start adding
> extensions and it gradually gets slower and slower.

In principle, only a small proportion of features need to be actively
consuming cycles. Most require no resources until invoked by the user.

Only a small proportion of _those_ features are actively involved with drawing
and so need to block the UI thread sometimes.

And only a small proportion of _those_ features perform some essential drawing
operation and so need to block the UI thread every frame.

So while a badly designed IDE with fewer features will outperform a badly
designed IDE with many features, both will be trounced by a well-designed IDE
with many features. It's the design that matters.

------
novaleaf
I love the features of Resharper, and every release I hope they solve the
"large project" performance problems, but time after time Resharper crashes my
IDE or makes intellisence unresponsive.

Maybe it's due to the visual studio plugin environment? I suppose trying Rider
out will show....

~~~
alkonaut
I have been using R# on a large (10k types, 100 projs) project for many years
without feeling any performance problems unless the files are thousands of
lines. I don't use the "full solution analysis" though. Unresponsiveness is
common for example when reloading projs after fetching new code from version
control, but I never attributed that to R#

Should add that this is a vanilla C# sln, there is no C++, no web projs etc.
Just C#. That could matter.

------
justncase80
Just because it seems some people aren't aware, Code from Microsoft is also a
pretty cool C# IDE. It's arguably way better than Visual Studio in a lot of
ways:

[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

------
insulanian
Yay! I've been waiting for this for years. And if they would make an F# IDE,
that would be heaven.

------
jmartinpetersen
I guess this makes sense as a strategic move. Microsoft have beefed up VS 2015
with "Roslyn technology", which makes Resharper more of a commodity (albeit in
a class of its own). This move levels the field a bit by opening up other
flanks.

------
jinst8gmi
Is there any point to Visual Studio Code (not visual studio proper) once this
goes live?

~~~
willu
VS Code is free and open source, so I'd say yes.

------
ioab
This is really awesome news. I've been looking to write C# on Mac and none of
the existing solutions is satisfying enough. Hopefully "Rider" will be the
best companion for .NET on platforms other than Windows.

------
SonicSoul
great timing.

I feel like regular windows VS has been bogged down with so many features +
ReSharper that it's getting to be a challenge to keep it responsive. I've
already disabled a lot of nice features and extensions to be able to type
quickly. It's the worst feeling when intellisence freezes typing in c# for sub
second or re-writes correctly written javascript or keep hanging when doing
any sort of web code. I am hoping this will be a hybrid of light weight editor
such as VS Code with heavier refactoring features of ReSharper therefore
powerful yet very responsive. Can't wait to try it out

------
fithisux
It is a pitty they do not have a Dlang IDE, an deprecate C++ options.

------
bad_user
Is there an EAP available?

~~~
nalllar
> We’re aiming to open a private EAP in the coming weeks, towards the end of
> February. We’ll announce the signup form here on the blog, as well as on
> Twitter.

------
V-2
And thus SharpDevelop was killed (if it was ever much alive...)

------
diezge
Any chance of a Rust IDE in the future? _crosses fingers_

------
0xFFC
A full Go ide would have been better in my experience.

~~~
thegenius2000
You should also consider vim (w. the vim-go plugin) if you're on Unix.

It's well-written, and along with several other vim plugins and a decent
configuration, it's miles ahead of any IDE (except emacs, not starting an
editor war here).

Read here, [http://farazdagi.com/blog/2015/vim-as-golang-
ide/](http://farazdagi.com/blog/2015/vim-as-golang-ide/)

~~~
jen20
I have found that vim-go is effectively unusable if you are editing files over
a few hundred lines long or on large projects. The time between :w and
regaining control of the editor is just too long. Much of this is probably due
to the execution time of the compiler for Syntactic checking, and has extended
significantly in Go 1.5.

Colleagues tell me that neovim alleviates some of this, but during the time
before that was stable I switched to emacs (specifically Spacemacs) with evil
mode instead.

------
alkonaut
Are there any clauses in the Roslyn license that prevents third parties for
using it for writing code that directly competes with Microsofts own products
such as Visual Studio?

~~~
fgtx
they have their own compiler. See:
[https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2014/04/10/resharper-
and-r...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2014/04/10/resharper-and-roslyn-
qa/)

> Will ReSharper take advantage of Roslyn? The short answer to this
> tremendously popular question is, no, ReSharper will not use Roslyn. There
> are at least two major reasons behind this.

The first reason is the effort it would take, in terms of rewriting, testing
and stabilizing. We’ve been developing and evolving ReSharper for 10 years,
and we have a very successful platform for implementing our inspections and
refactorings. In many ways, Roslyn is very similar to the model we already
have for ReSharper: we build abstract syntax trees of the code and create a
semantic model for type resolution which we use to implement the many
inspections and refactorings. Replacing that much code would take an enormous
amount of time, and risk destabilizing currently working code. We’d rather
concentrate on the functionality we want to add or optimize, rather than spend
the next release cycle reimplementing what we’ve already got working.

The second reason is architectural. Many things that ReSharper does cannot be
supported with Roslyn, as they’re too dependent on concepts in our own code
model. Examples of these features include Solution-Wide Error Analysis, code
inspections requiring fast lookup of inheritors, and code inspections that
require having the “big picture” such as finding unused public classes. In
cases where Roslyn does provide suitable core APIs, they don’t provide the
benefit of having years of optimization behind them: say, finding all derived
types of a given type in Roslyn implies enumerating through all classes and
checking whether each of them is derived. On the ReSharper side, this
functionality belongs to the core and is highly optimized.

The code model underlying ReSharper features is conceptually different from
Roslyn’s code model. This is highlighted by drastically different approaches
to processing and updating syntax trees. In contrast to ReSharper, Roslyn
syntax trees are immutable, meaning that a new tree is built for every change.

Another core difference is that Roslyn covers exactly two languages, C# and
VB.NET, whereas ReSharper architecture is multilingual, supporting cross-
language references and non-trivial language mixtures such as Razor. Moreover,
ReSharper provides an internal feature framework that streamlines consistent
feature coverage for each new supported language. This is something that
Roslyn doesn’t have by definition.

~~~
mariusmg
They have a parser , not a entire compiler

------
tobz
How long is it before JetBrains comes out with something more like Eclipse or
Atom?

You have IntelliJ, PyCharm, RubyMine, CLion, and now this. That's excluding
plugins for other IDEs. All of their IDEs basically look and feel the same.

It seems like a ripe opportunity to make a single, extensible IDE that isn't
quite so ugly as Eclipse but isn't quite so barebones as Atom that then just
has different chunks of support for specific languages, potentially with
individual licensing, etc.

Maybe that doesn't further their business goals but it sure would be nice to
get the IntelliJ treatment whether I'm writing Java, Ruby, Python, C#, C++,
etc.

~~~
winterbe
It already exists and is called the Intellij Platform. It's open source and
the base for all Jetbrains IDEs, see:

* [http://www.jetbrains.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=983889](http://www.jetbrains.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=983889) * [https://github.com/JetBrains/intellij-community/tree/master/...](https://github.com/JetBrains/intellij-community/tree/master/platform)

~~~
noir_lord
Since 15 it also works damn near flawlessly for me on Ultimate, they also seem
to be faster on getting the plugins upto date with the individual IDE's which
is a major win for me.

Current project I'm using PHP and Python for different parts and it is
absolutely flawless, also if anyone hasn't used them Facets and Aspects are
incredible!

